# so my girlfriend came over to make dinner for me tonight



## EdipisReks (Jun 28, 2011)

but, somehow, i ended up doing all of the prep, the majority of the actual cooking, and every last bit of the washing up. not that i'm complaining, but funny how it works out that way. it was a pretty good meal but, then again, most of the meals i... ahem, i mean she makes are pretty good.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 28, 2011)

So what did *she* make?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 28, 2011)

she added the egg and vegetables to the pan and then allowed it to burn a bit (it was a low fat slaphead chicken fried rice for the main course) before i ran to the kitchen to take over. i guess i was the sous chef.  she really does do a good job for what she's comfortable with, but anytime she comes over here it's typically the same way.

it is funny to me that she insists on "healthy" cooking (i'm a big fat **** and she's this thin waif) unless i use the magic word "French," at which point i'm allowed to use as much of my accumulated bacon grease as i want.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jun 29, 2011)

Ah, yes--I am also familiar with this "sous chef" job of which you speak. It's taken a while, but I've managed to get the washing part removed from my job description, which is a significant improvement in labor conditions. Unfortunately since we lack a union, I suspect that this is the sort of change that you have to luck into, since demanding it will almost certainly have... dire consequences.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 29, 2011)

le sigh.


----------



## swarfrat (Jun 29, 2011)

I actually prefer to do the dishes.

Besides knowing they'll be done to my standards, I know they'll be put back where they belong.



sr.


----------



## Jay (Jun 29, 2011)

swarfrat said:


> I actually prefer to do the dishes.
> 
> Besides knowing they'll be done to my standards, I know they'll be put back where they belong.
> 
> ...



That's exactly what she wants you to think. I know. Believe me, I know. :doublebanghead:


----------

